# Remote start not working right



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have had a recent and intermittent problem with my remote start on the key fob. i will double lock the car and press remote start. 8/10 times it starts just fine. on occasion it will start and immediately turn itself off. when i try again to restart it by fob after it turns off it will again crank catch and immediate shut down. not sure what the issue is. i have used both fobs and still same problem


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Any codes? I thought the car wouldn't try to start if the engine light was on. Any problems with starting it "in person"?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

no codes. our veteran chevy service adviser says every so often you need to turn the car on by using the key in the ignition old school style ( im 21 and key in ignition is old school lol). the car does this as a safety i suppose. 95% of my starts are with the fob so guess it makes sense. it wont start with the fob occasionally but when i turn it on by means of insertion to ignition not any issues


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's weird. By "press" remote start, you mean hold it until it flashes twice? You don't need to double lock the car - one press of the lock button is fine. 

We used the remote start basically every day last winter without issue.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well yah a single lock and then hold down start, habit is to double lock to hear the horn. Thats just it 95% of the time i use it no issues and its every once in a blue moon


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pandrad61 said:


> i have had a recent and intermittent problem with my remote start on the key fob. i will double lock the car and press remote start. 8/10 times it starts just fine. on occasion it will start and immediately turn itself off. when i try again to restart it by fob after it turns off it will again crank catch and immediate shut down. not sure what the issue is. i have used both fobs and still same problem


Hi Pedro, 

I apologize for this, and I understand how frustrating this may seem. If you should need any additional assistance, please feel free to send me a private message. Looking forward to your response and updates. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Chevy Customer Care*
thanks for the help but its in the dealer right now to get the previous alignment issue fixed so they should address it too


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well it just happened again last night. its now becoming more prevalent, always starts up by key rotation but no more frequent occasion remote start wont work.... almost like the fuel is not being delivered...like a old school carburetor that only runs for a few seconds burning whats in the carb bowl


----------

